# mexico beach



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

ok so i know this is a long shot but does anyone know how far out live bottom is from mexico beach and what way and maybe some general areas would be great. thanks for any help


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

MBARA has hundreds of GPS locations for artificial reefs in the area. I've been using them for years. 

http://www.mbara.org/mexico-beach-artificial-reefs.cfm


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

ive never caught any grouper on any of the stuff listed


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Capt. 25-30 miles at 180 degrees out of mexico beach and start fishing. The bottom machine should be lit up. Good luck.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt.Kyle said:


> ive never caught any grouper on any of the stuff listed


You're kidding! We catch them by the dozens. One day we caught well over 100 between 4 of us. We were cussing everytime he hooked one up. We were tired of catching them. I dont recall which reef we were on.


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't know how far it is to get to some live bottom, but it is a long ride to get to anything with any depth. Almost 30 miles to get to 100'. We dove it yesterday afternoon. It was a solid 3-5' seas with a 6-8' thrown in every now and then. We ran back in in the dark at almost 30mph. Gotta love a big catamaran. The grouper are definitely there. We saw them on both dive spots we hit. Gotta wait till the 1st though to go back and get them. 
The 1st spot had 5 sharks and 2 very large Goliath Groupers hanging out. We were able to pick up some nice red snappers and a couple black snappers on this one. The 4 of us stayed together for a protection in numbers kinda thing. 

Stephen


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've dove the reef balls and etc there and have seen lots of grouper and tons of mangrove and red snapper there. Only got to meet one BIG goliath. I have also fished the middle grounds there helping a commercial guy, long boat ride.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Excited to hear that you saw Mangroves. They are my favorites. We havent caught a single red or Mangrove since the spill. I'm not a purveyor of doom from the spill, I tink everyone from west of PC caught them all. The fishing activity in MB during the spill was INSANE. And we have caught no snapper since. :-(


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

There were quite a few black snappers on the 2 wrecks we dove last weekend. Some good size ones. We ended up with a couple in the 6-8lb range.

Stephen


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Over in MB I get my mangrove by shooting them, it's alot easier


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Florida Middle Grounds....*



PCfisher66 said:


> I've dove the reef balls and etc there and have seen lots of grouper and tons of mangrove and red snapper there. Only got to meet one BIG goliath. I have also fished the middle grounds there helping a commercial guy, long boat ride.


You know anybody I could call to help out on those types of trips? Not looking to get paid - need some time on bigger boats for my license.


----------



## Mryin334 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've never went east of pcb to fish the mb wrecks but the more I read the more I'm gonna have to try it. Any good hotspots anyone wants to share for that area so I'm not making that 20 mile run to get skunked?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

caddysdad said:


> You know anybody I could call to help out on those types of trips? Not looking to get paid - need some time on bigger boats for my license.


It was a neighbor of a friend over in Millville in Panama City or I would hook you up. It was a fun trip, that was the only time I ever used electric reel to catch fish.


----------

